# 69 Convrt rear window regulator HELP!



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

ok..sorry if this is a dumb question. A 1969 GTO convertible: The rear window regulators need to be cleaned, greased , paints and rebuilt. How the hell do I get them out after removing all the hardware that holds them in?:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the glass needs to come off, and the moldings and rubber sweeps need to come off from the top edge. Then everything comes out the top.


----------

